# Rsyslog install failed



## alias_ (Jan 26, 2018)

[SOLVED]



Hi

I want to install rsyslog 8 on FreeBSD.


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8/
make install clean
```

I've this issue :


```
===>  License GPLv3 LGPL3 APACHE20 accepted by the user
===>   rsyslog-8.32.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by rsyslog-8.32.0 for building
===>  Extracting for rsyslog-8.32.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rsyslog-8.32.0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for rsyslog-8.32.0
===>   rsyslog-8.32.0 depends on executable: rst2man - found
===>   rsyslog-8.32.0 depends on executable: libgcrypt-config - not found
===>  License GPLv2+ LGPL21+ accepted by the user
===>   libgcrypt-1.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libgcrypt-1.8.2 for building
===>  Extracting for libgcrypt-1.8.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for libgcrypt-1.8.2.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for libgcrypt-1.8.2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libgcrypt-1.8.2
===>   libgcrypt-1.8.2 depends on package: libgpg-error>=1.25 - found
===>   libgcrypt-1.8.2 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
===>  License GPLv3+ accepted by the user
===>   texinfo-6.5,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> texi2dvi doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/texinfo/6.5.
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi: Service Unavailable
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi
fetch: http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi: Service Unavailable
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi
fetch: http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi: Service Unavailable
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.us-west.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi
fetch: http://distcache.us-west.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi: Service Unavailable
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/texinfo/6.5/texi2dvi: Service Unavailable
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/texinfo/6.5 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8
```


Do you have a solution ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2018)

If you're going to install it using the default options I recommend using packages instead. There's nothing to gain by building from ports in that case.

`pkg install rsyslog`


----------



## alias_ (Jan 29, 2018)

Solved !

Thanks


----------

